

Ask HN: I'm in a difficult situation, and I would like to work for you - trappedinvan

Hi HN.<p>I know this is most definitely the wrong place to be posting this, but there&#x27;s not much else I can think of to do right now.<p>Recently, I dropped out of college after 1 year due to financial difficulties, got a full-time job, became unemployed, and  will soon be out of a place to live (~2 days). I know given an internet connection, and the chance, I can prove myself and bring value to businesses. I live in Vancouver, B.C, Canada.<p>I have about 5 years of freelance web development experience, from the server side (WAMP&#x2F;LAMP), to server side logic (PHP), to front-end (HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS). I also have experience with Wordpress, Google Analytics, Google Adsense, and a short foray into website security. During the 30 days of unemployment, I&#x27;ve been applying to many positions, but have been rejected time after time. I&#x27;ve even flown down to Seattle for an Amazon on-site interview for a front-end developer role, but never heard back.<p>Anyone who has the chance to work with me has never had an issue&#x2F;complaint, and I have worked through many new and foreign challenges, and produced pleasing results.<p>Most web-dev positions in Vancouver have been Java&#x2F;C#&#x2F;.NET related. Given the rejections I&#x27;ve received, no one wants to waste money hiring a variable to learn and succeed at something they&#x27;ve never done before.<p>I will do my best to maintain an internet connection and a place to develop with the (~$450 CAN) I have left. I am not looking for charity, sympathy, or pity. I just want a chance to prove myself and provide value to your business. Any type of work as long as it&#x27;s legal and ethical, and if I will be unable to produce results, I will honestly let you know.<p>PS: I am a 20 year old. If that instills any kind of discomfort&#x2F;distrust in you, feel free to ignore this. For anyone who is willing to contact me, please leave an email address. I would like to retain confidentiality, thanks.
======
svmegatron
Have you contacted Unbounce? From their jobs site at
[http://careers.unbounce.com/](http://careers.unbounce.com/) it appears they
are looking for your skills. And they are in Vancouver

------
thecommentator
Can you legally work in the US already, or would you need help if a company in
the US wanted to employ you?

~~~
trappedinvan
I don't think I can work in the US without a visa, not sure. I'm a Canadian
citizen and all of the work I've done with U.S clients has been remote,
occasionally flying down for visits.

------
anthonys
Send me a note (bio). I have a fair bit that is probably relevant to you.

------
soneill
Shoot me an email (check out my bio), I may have some front-end work.

~~~
trappedinvan
Incoming.

